# How would you write this?



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, so in the rules, it clearly states that non-chapter-specific marines are Battle Brothers with the Tau.


My first thought is that one of the worlds the Tau captured (w/o violence) during the Second Sphere of Expansion (you know, the ones they took that caused the Damocles Crusade to occour) - was indeed a Space Marine Recruiting World for a chapter that generally hangs out on the Eastern Fringe.


But, this leaves a lot of holes.


So, I'm going to ask my literary betters:

How would you write a Space Marine Chapter going all buddy-buddy with Tau?

BONUS!!
I have here a model I like to call "Commander Surefire" (plays as Lysander). How would you write his story of how he became a tau allied detachment leader?

















That is the sept symbol for Ksi'm'yen on his shoulder, and since they have no official color I painted mine dark green, dark purple with ice-blue highlights (since it is said Ksi'm'yen was taken over by Stealth - and Commander Shadowsun).


If you have any questions, please ask =D
- WarHammerman


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

WarHammerman said:


> STUFF


Ok....first off that is one of the most bad ass conversions and paint jobs I've seen
Secondly Burn the UNHOLY ABOMINATION OF TECH HERESY.
Thirdly You could go with something similar to the Soul Drinkers. or The Inq or Imp forces could of tried to virus bomb their chapter/recruitment world and only with the aid of the Tau were they able to save their world. I would not have them be to ingrained into the Tau, still have them independent and only aid the tau when it is mutually beneficial. Also I doubt that they would ever stop worshipping the emp, unless the tau some how tampered with their hypnotherapy to make them die hard GG fanatics.

Ps. Can I get a pic of the shield?


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Locustgate, that's a very good idea.
And sure ya can!









And while we're at it, he's his Heavy Bolter Devastators:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

This is how I would spin it...

The marines should be both honor-bound and humanitarian. Then the situation that led to the Tau involvement: their chapter-world was under attack from some powerful external force (Tyranids, Orks, whatever you want). This threat proved too powerful for the marines to defeat themselves. They requested aid from the Imperium, but no help was forthcoming. Desperate to maintain their oaths of protection over their homeworld, the marines turn to the Tau. 

The Tau agree to assist the marines if the Chapter allows free reign for the Water Caste and human facilitators (human converts to the Greater Good) to enter their homeworld for 250 years. The marines, seeing little other course, accept the agreement.

After defeating the enemy force with Tau assistance, the marines fulfill their portion of the agreement and allow the Water Caste and their human allies to preach the Greater Good. The marines and the human natives are little off-put by having Xenos on their world, but the message of the Greater Good rings true in their ears.

After the 250 years are up, the Tau get ready to pack and leave and...

Here's where I came up with a couple different ideas: 1. The Chapter tells them that they would be interested in joining the Tau Empire. This is a little...fast, in my opinion.

The other one is a bit slower. The Chapter allows the Tau to remain, if the Tau find that acceptable. The Tau stick around. Eventually, a few more centuries pass by. All the marines who grew up without Tau influence have passed on one way or another (or interred into Dreadnoughts). The highest echelons of the Chapter have grown up with the Greater Good, and the Water Caste, seeing this opportunity, offer a place for the Chapter in the Tau Empire. There's a lot of debate, but the conclusion was clear to everyone: the Chapter would join the Tau.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

hailene said:


> The Tau agree to assist the marines if the Chapter allows free reign for the Water Caste and human facilitators (human converts to the Greater Good) to enter their homeworld for 250 years. The marines, seeing little other course, accept the agreement.


The majority of humans in the Tau Empire still worship the Emperor but leave out the whole Hate the Xeno commandment.Tau Empire Codex 4th ed, was not revoked in 6th, Fire Caste.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the idea.
Of course, the Tau being "occasionally sneaky bastards" may arrange for some of the more "Devout" and anti-xeno's, more experienced Space Marines to meet unfortunate ends... making the space marines more desperate for help, and forcing the Space Marines to recruit more from the now pro-xeno's world, and have less direct opposition from above.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

WarHammerman said:


> I like the idea.
> Of course, the Tau being "occasionally sneaky bastards" may arrange for some of the more "Devout" and anti-xeno's, more experienced Space Marines to meet unfortunate ends... making the space marines more desperate for help, and forcing the Space Marines to recruit more from the now pro-xeno's world, and have less direct opposition from above.


They could manage to sterilize large populations of anti xeno, or use subliminal messaging to 'convert' them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Really nice work on the mini's there mate, they look great.

As for your back story, whenever I'm thinking of ideas to justify my allies I like to think of it in terms of one race adopting equipment from another.

So a Terminator leading a Fire Warrior squad? That's just a SM Leader with a squad of scouts that has been fully kitted out with Tau equipment that was produced by that Tau factorum we captured a few months back.....

OR

Flip it on its head, perhaps a more likely occurrence given the Tau's better technology and have the Tau creating warriors that are the equal of Space Marines with equipment to match. Terminator Armour is simply Iridium Armour with integrated shields etc.

Am I alone in imagining a squad of 10 Terminators with Shadowsun? Inflitrate, Stealth, 2 x 4+ Invul Drones etc ......


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Just want to pop in and say that I love your minis too. Sadly, I cannot add more than what has been suggested. Though it is refreshing to see others making an attempt to answer why their forces are allies.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mother fucking hell those are some amazingly painted minis right there. I will think on how best to ally the two forces are get back to you.


----------

